# looking for the true athletes.



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

bluekitdon said:


> Tiring and dangerous if you run a wet course, my first one was insane, sliding up and down clay hills for 11 miles because it rained the night before, personally saw 3 broken legs and heard a chopper take off. It's slick and pulls at your feet so every step takes extra effort. If the course is dry then they mainly put mud at the obstacles and hard ground is similar to pavement.  Last year was that way, then it was mainly just endurance like any other run. They had a couple mud miles where you're running in mud and water ankle to chest deep, better be in good cardio shape and work on your leg and calf muscles. My calf muscles froze up on me the first race for about a mile, didn't think I was going to make it when I couldn't get out of the creek for a minute but then they came back. Much different than pure strength training but you do need to be able to pull yourself up over walls and such. Try running up a 14ft half pipe and pulling yourself over the top after you've gone 10 miles through that crap, no feeling like making it to the top.


That sound fucking amazing! I so want to do one now! Unjust the idea of failure is tempting me!!!!


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

doineed1 said:


> That sound fucking amazing! I so want to do one now! Unjust the idea of failure is tempting me!!!!


They are fun, and for a good cause, wounded warriors. You can sign up at https://toughmudder.com/ You'll want to get a team together though, many of the obstacles are just about impossible without help unless you're in incredible shape (try jumping and pulling yourself over mud slicked 12 ft walls with no help when you're already tired from running for the last two hours). I'm going with a team in October this year.

If you're really in for punishment try the World's Toughest Mudder. It's as many laps through the obstacle course as you can do in 24 hours. The last guy who won did 100 miles through that crap in 23 hrs 2 minutes...that's just utterly insane in my book.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

bluekitdon said:


> They are fun, and for a good cause, wounded warriors. You can sign up at https://toughmudder.com/ You'll want to get a team together though, many of the obstacles are just about impossible without help unless you're in incredible shape (try jumping and pulling yourself over mud slicked 12 ft walls with no help when you're already tired from running for the last two hours). I'm going with a team in October this year.
> 
> If you're really in for punishment try the World's Toughest Mudder. It's as many laps through the obstacle course as you can do in 24 hours. The last guy who won did 100 miles through that crap in 23 hrs 2 minutes...that's just utterly insane in my book.


24 hours.... I am trying to think of a way to fall out after 1hour without looking like a wussy. Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

bluekitdon said:


> They are fun, and for a good cause, wounded warriors. You can sign up at https://toughmudder.com/ You'll want to get a team together though, many of the obstacles are just about impossible without help unless you're in incredible shape (try jumping and pulling yourself over mud slicked 12 ft walls with no help when you're already tired from running for the last two hours). I'm going with a team in October this year.


That sounds like fun, except for the "running for two hours" part.

Do they have obstacle course events with less running?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> That sounds like fun, except for the "running for two hours" part.
> 
> Do they have obstacle course events with less running?


It's more like 3-4 hours of running for a regular tough mudder because of all the obstacles. And yes there are shorter mud runs like the warrior dash which is 5k (1/4 of a tough mudder), beast mode, mini Spartans, etc. Just do a Google search for mud runs near your town.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Miesha Tate is my favorite woman athlete.
I'd include the link to her on Pinterest but a couple of the many images show her bare ass & that'd likely get me banned.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Miesha Tate is my favorite woman athlete.
> I'd include the link to her on Pinterest but a couple of the many images show her bare ass & that'd likely get me banned.


You like her better than Rhonda Rousey? 

I think Tate is classier than Rousey.

Wouldn't want to tick either of them off, though. lol


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Severely edited due to double post


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> You like her better than Rhonda Rousey?


 Oh yeah http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f7/cf/0f/f7cf0fd5f2a540b2ada46aa18a8141c7.jpg
As for their UFC match #1 Rhonda Rousy's grappling was too strong for Tate to overcome. Rhonda wore Miesha down badly near the end of the first round & she leaned on her most of the second to really take it out of Miesha. I think Rhonda submitted all of her previous opponents within the first round of competition & I was impressed that Tate made it into the third round. Tate was better prepared for their second match & walked away with the belt.
Both gals are very easy on the eyes but I very much prefer Miesha Tate's near perfect blend of physical fitness & femininity. She turns me on but not only due to her being physically attractive but because she's a better entertainer & has a nicer personality in public. I don't know whether it's my nature to root for the underdog or some intangible quality that I can't quite put my finger upon but it's more than Tate's gorgeous body. AFAIK Tate is a good hearted individual whereas Rousey is akin to a mad dog that enjoys hurting others. Maybe I shouldn't follow the sport because I don't like seeing women getting hurt. http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/96/ec/77/96ec77b4466ecd4213f77d1415555f40.jpg



Snakecharmer said:


> I think Tate is classier than Rousey.


 I whole-heartedly agree that Tate is exponentially classier than Rousey & that significantly contributes to her attractiveness. IMHO Tate's also capable of generating much more excited interest in & furthering the appeal of women's UFC. Not only because Rousy's extent of attracting fans was limited to shaking her ass & flipping the "bird" at her competition.







Snakecharmer said:


> Wouldn't want to tick either of them off, though. lol


 Yea I'll second that, no sense pissing off a gal that could put a kink in your neck were she to angrily wrap her legs around it but I'd bet that I could melt "Cupcake" in a tickle fight LOL.


I dig the image on Pinterest where Miesha's standing near a way cool sandcastle.
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/d5/b0/f2d5b0b2b9b3cee4e3f38db6d50ad10f.jpg


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool thread. At 57 I am at the top of my game in ski mountaineering. Just got back from carrying a 70 pound pack five miles into the wilderness, setting up camp, and skiing for four days then skiing out. This time of year, with saturated, melting snow, it is more strenuous than in winter when the snow is powder. We get up early to climb the mountain a couple of times and ski sick lines, then be back in camp by noon because the snow just gets too soupy. So we build an eat-in kitchen out of snow blocks, play games (this time we didn't have a cribbage board but dice were popular) and melt snow so we can cook an early dinner. Smoke a bunch of weed, drink a little Jamo, and go to bed early. Up next morning at 5 to start skinning without breakfast. If it's not too windy, we cook breakfast on the summit, then ski. To do this you have to be in great condition and you have to have high level skiing ability as well as avalanche savvy. It's a sport that uses your whole mind and body and its benefits for your spirit are incalculable. Here are some pictures from this week. I often go with a couple of much younger friends in their mid twenties. It isn't always easy to find people my own age who want to do something this strenuous, though the old folks usually school the young'uns with our efficiency.

































Only the first and second pictures are of me. This was in the Medicine Bow Mountains of northern Colorado/southern Wyoming.

I also run ultramarathons up to 50 miles. I'm 6' and 170 pounds, the same as I was in high school when I ran the 400 meters, long jump, and triple jump. I never lost in triple jump (because so few knew how to do it).


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

telepariah said:


> Cool thread. At 57 I am at the top of my game in ski mountaineering. Just got back from carrying a 70 pound pack five miles into the wilderness, setting up camp, and skiing for four days then skiing out. This time of year, with saturated, melting snow, it is more strenuous than in winter when the snow is powder. We get up early to climb the mountain a couple of times and ski sick lines, then be back in camp by noon because the snow just gets too soupy. So we build an eat-in kitchen out of snow blocks, play games (this time we didn't have a cribbage board but dice were popular) and melt snow so we can cook an early dinner. Smoke a bunch of weed, drink a little Jamo, and go to bed early. Up next morning at 5 to start skinning without breakfast. If it's not too windy, we cook breakfast on the summit, then ski. To do this you have to be in great condition and you have to have high level skiing ability as well as avalanche savvy. It's a sport that uses your whole mind and body and its benefits for your spirit are incalculable. Here are some pictures from this week. I often go with a couple of much younger friends in their mid twenties. It isn't always easy to find people my own age who want to do something this strenuous, though the old folks usually school the young'uns with our efficiency.
> 
> View attachment 135953
> View attachment 135969
> ...


Holy crap that looks like fun... where were the pics taken?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Medicine Bow Mountains in northern Colorado. The highest point in the Medicine Bow is Clark Peak at 12,951'. That's where we stayed. The whole Medicine Bow is full of amazing lines, but other parts are even more remote with longer approaches, so this was our objective. Here is a picture of me trashing my skis because I am too lazy to take them off to cross the rocks and tundra. I really don't care about scratches and I have a nice work bench at home that I designed for ski tuning, so it's easy for me to fix anything that needs fixing. You can see a little bit of the rest of Medicine Bow in the background. I can't even count the number of lines I would want to ski in that next valley over. But in four days we skied 8 lines on Clark Peak and didn't even scratch the surface of what that one mountain offers. We will be going back in future years. Timing was perfect this year. We probed around camp and the snow there was 7 feet deep... not too shabby for June.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have really gotten into lifting as of late but I'm not very far along. I would say I'm somewhere at end of beginner and start of intermediate. 

I am 5'8, 167 or so lbs. 

DL - 300 1x5 last friday, though I don't practice DL's really, haven't done in 2 months before this

Squat 240x1

press 120x1 - kinda weak here. don't know about BP b/c i don't do it.

I started seriously about 8 months ago. I really enjoy challenging myself and it has helped me get out of my shell.

As someone who had no friends in HS and was 5'8 120 lbs, It's hard to describe how nice it feels to go from feeling so weak to somewhat strong. I really enjoy my gym and my lifting and it has become part of my lifestyle. 

I've just focused on strength gains and learning lifts right now. Maybe I'll focus on something closer to bodybuilding at some point, but probably not until I get my numbers up a bit more.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm just getting back into work out mode, running and weights. 
Not as interested in heavy lifting, body building persay.....
For now I'm just focused on diet control and doing something daily, creating habits again.

That being said, when i've been on, I usually run a few miles a day, mixed in with weights at a gym. Curls, deadlifts, benchpress....
I suck at benching but can curl quite a bit, even now so early in training.

I used to be a gym rat, going everyday and getting into bodybuilding but that was about 3-4 years ago and honestly i miss it. I had the time for it back then though, usually 3 hours a day of working out in some capacity. 

I'm 6'3'' and 265lbs currently. About a year ago i was 300 lbs but diet change, going gluten free, eating small portions, avoiding sugar moreso, has done ALOT in the weight loss situation.


----------



## CyborgOtter (Sep 13, 2014)

Was a top 5 in my state high school wrestler and was on my D1 colleges practice squad for a year.

Best 'Shape'
Weight:200
Best Lifts: Bench 300x5, 
 Military Press:240x 1 MP
Push Press: 300x1
Squat: 315x20 ATG, 365x20 Low Bar PL style
Deadlift: 500x5
Weighted Pull Ups: 110x10

That was in college with a ton of free time currently
Weight: 215
I don't bench anymore, a shoulder injury makes it kinda painful, 
Military Press: 225x1
Squat: 365x20(Low Bar Powerlifting Style)
Weighted Pull Ups: 100x10


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

currently, a little on the emaciated side of things. i have the body type that's more prone to losing weight if i'm not eating ten times a day. i'm going to get back into things, mainly to have more energy and just to feel better overall. heavy smoking really affects the whole body, even my back after a degree--and i'm only 26 so i really need to stop if it's making me into a old man already (nerd-clip if anyone's interested: smoking lowers the the volume of air that's taken in with each breath, which causes the diaphragm to lose work/tone, which throws off the the centralizing force between the two muscle groups that maintain posture/what not--those two groups being the back and abs). 


when i was a freshman in high school, at a 138 lbs: 

benched 185
squat ~285
deadlift ~350

and i mainly just worked cardio which running track, but my grandfather who's been into lifting weights since he was 12 would always try to get my brother and i (and everyone else in the family, even my grandmother) to work out/max, out of "interest".


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Hey, I'm a retired athlete but just a fitness freak now. I'm not really interested in body building or anything, most of my exercises are callisthenics and endurance focused. 
I'm 6'2 and 185. My daily routine is 200 squats, 100 pushups, 30 chinups + hanging leg lifts, and 7 km run.
I played hockey for 9 years, most of which on defence, but I played right wing for a couple of years as well. After an injury I took time off from contact sports. I started in boxing a couple of years later as a way to stay in shape, and really enjoyed it. 
I skateboard and snowboard, but not as much as I used to.

Also, when did just exercising make someone an athlete?


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

6'3, 210 lbs, 1.5 years lifting

445 lb squat
255 paused bench 
500 lb deadlift

Just grinding away at it 4x/week


----------

